# Separation Anxiety--targeted to one person?



## JAK (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, all. Newbie here with some questions! 

First, my background:

My partner rescued our two adult male Vizslas 2 1/2 years ago, from an abusive home. I came into their lives a few months later, and I bring two kids with me, who are now 9 and 11. The dogs LOVE me, and LOVE the kids, and we've had no issues with interactions or aggression or anything like that at all. Very seamless transitions all around, really. We all have lived together for a year now.

The younger dog (now 7) has become completely enamored of me. He follows me everywhere, won't eat until he finds me first and I tell him to go eat, sleeps on me, etc... He never had chewing behavior until I came into the picture, and has chewed papers, shoes, jewelry, food, plastic plates, you name it. Everything destroyed so far has been mine. Except the cat's food dish. That wasn't mine.  

We know he whines when I leave. We know he has separation anxiety. We know to give them kongs with food stuffed in before we leave. 

We don't know how to stop this from happening. He is getting more aggressive in his search for my things, and has even started counter-surfing.

Anyone have any advice?? Pretty please? Do we need to crate them now?? I hate to do that to our older dog who is now 12.

Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi JAK - welcome to the forum! Lots of great folks. Interesting issue, not I can be much help, but hopefully someone else will. Just one thought - are you the one who always feeds the dogs? If so, maybe try mixing up who does that to see he becomes less focused on you. Also, when you leave, maybe he gets one favorite toy that he only gets when you leave. If you search older posts, there are some other posts about some suggestions on the counter-surfing. Wish I had more advice for you - this one is tricky!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I think rescuing 2 dogs at once is great and kind. Not without challenges, though. 

I have come across as rough and insensitive so please do not be offended. 

The 2 dogs have formed a pack, you are clearly their kind hearted pack leader - in human terms. But not as far as the younger one perceives you. 
They never chew or challenge the ones in charge. For example my slippers, shoes, food are not touched, however every one else in my family is fair game.
The reason: everyone shares affection for the dog but no one wants to exercise and discipline (teach) the dog. It is hard enough with one dog. 

Now the hard part: 
You need to reestablish yourself as the pack leader. You do that by establishing rules and diligently enforcing them. If you cannot find the time, keep the younger dog kenneled up until you can supervise him 100% (of couse adequate exercise and potty breaks apply). This goes until he earns freedom little by little but not sooner. 
The younger dog will earn freedom so do not feel bad, just keep enforcing the rules gently and never, never with anger.

*"Exercise, discipline, followed by affection" Caesar Millan*


----------



## JAK (Feb 3, 2012)

No offense taken... No worries.

To answer some questions, no, I'm not the only one who feeds them. We are fairly equal in that regard, but my partner does 85% of the first morning let-the-dogs-out duty. Otherwise we are fairly equal.

What you're both saying makes sense...

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Who exercises the dogs? Our Riley was getting *WAY* too bonded to me (example: crying if I went to the bathroom and she couldn't follow me in while my husband was sitting right there with her). Lately, I've had him take her on lots of off-leash hikes at a park by us and Riley has definitely bonded with him more.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If the dog can't be trusted when alone - you definitely need to crate him! Sounds like the dog doesn't know the "leave it" command. Work on it every day.


----------

